
OpenGL Renderer Design - based2
https://nlguillemot.wordpress.com/2016/11/18/opengl-renderer-design/
======
based2
[https://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/5dvriw/opengl_...](https://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/5dvriw/opengl_renderer_design_how_i_write_opengl_these/)

